# Who is taching what inthe islands



## tshadowchaser (Jul 23, 2006)

This may have been asked before and I know that some of the people will have been mentioned already but

Who is teaching what systems in the Philippines these days


----------



## PeteNerd (Jul 24, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> This may have been asked before and I know that some of the people will have been mentioned already but
> 
> Who is teaching what systems in the Philippines these days



This list is a good start... http://www.fmadigest.com/Database/schools/Asia/philippines.htm

It depends what you are looking for... if you have something specific in mind it would be easier for people to make recommendations.

Pete


----------



## Raymund Suba (Jul 27, 2006)

There is an innumerable number of teachers currently teaching in the Philippines. There are a lot of family styles and small clubs that teach their own brand of Arnis.  What you will find in the Philippines is the lack of commodification of Arnis, so Arnis schools keep their old curriculum without jumping in on every MA fad that comes along. (there are, of course, exceptions)

Why do you ask? This may help us in answering your question a whole lot better.


----------

